# Vorstellung des Deseda -See (Ungarn)



## ralle (21. November 2004)

Hallo Boardies !!
Möchte im Namen von Boardie Joachim Krüger hier eine Vorstellung des Deseda - See einstellen.
Er befischt das Gewässer schon länger und will uns Infos aus 1.Hand geben.



Der Deseda-See nähe Kaposvar:

Der Deseda-See befindet sich ca. 36 km südlich vom Plattensee an der Landstraße 67 und ca. 5 km nördlich von der Komitatsstadt Kaposvar entfernt.
Dieser See ist unter den ungarischen Anglern wegen seines Fischreichtums sehr bekannt. Mit seiner Größe von 218 Hektar ist er für jede Fischweid und Fischart geeignet.
Die Tageskarte kostet umgerechnet ca. 6 EUR, die  Wochenkarte ca. 18 EUR. Folgende Fischarten können gefangen werden: Hecht, Zander, Wolgazander, Wels, Rapfen, Schuppenkarpfen, Spiegelkarpfen, Graskarpfen (Amur) und alle Weissfische. In Kaposvar-Toponar befindet sich ein Campingplatz mit Freibad am See. In den Sommermonaten ist das Angeln an dieser Stelle natürlich aufgrund des Badebetriebes nicht möglich. Am Ende des Freibads gibt es einen Bootsverleih, wo man einfache Ruderboote mieten kann.

Karpfen: 
In diesem See gibt es eine  große Menge von Karpfen mit beachtlicher Größe.  Die Stückgewichte liegen im Durchschnitt bei 4 bis 6 Pfund. Der verbürgte Rekordkarpfen liegt bei 22 Kg ! Die Fangmethoden sind die gleichen wie in Deutschland: Mit Boilies oder Hartmais am Haar.
Die erfolgreichste Methode der Einheimischen ist der Futterkorb mit einer Paternoster-Montage und zwei Einzelhaken. In den Futterkorb wird ein selbstgemachter Mix oder ein Fertigfutter eingeknetet.
Die Konsistenz ist so beschaffen, daß die Fische möglichst lange am Platz gehalten werden. Als Bissanzeiger fungiert ein Kunststoff-Ring der in die Schnur eingehängt wird. Diese Bissanzeiger sind
in jedem Angelshop in Ungarn erhältlich. Viele ungarische Angler sind in dieser Methode wahre Meister ihres Fachs. Als Hakenköder werden Mais oder gekochte Kartoffeln verwendet. Die Hotspots
sind die zahlreichen kleinen und großen Buchten mit flachem Wasser wo die Karpfen auf Futtersuche entlang ziehen.

Hecht: 
Die beste Hechtzeit geht von Anfang September bis November. Besonders an den vielen Schilfgürteln fangen Sie oft eine größere Zahl von Hechten. Das Fischen mit Kunstködern ist sehr erfolgreich. Zu beachten ist jedoch der oft flache Uferbereich mit Hindernissen. Hier sind flachlaufende Köder angesagt wie z.B. Schwimmwobbler oder kleine Spinner. Hotspots sind Baumstümpfe im Wasser,
Baumkronen im Wasser, überhängende Büsche, Lücken in den Schilfzonen. Auch die Bootsanlege-stellen sind gute Fangplätze, da einige Hechte direkt unter den Booten stehen.
Auch das klassische Fischen mit dem Köderfisch ist erfolgreich. Die Hauptnahrung der Hechte sind
hier kleine Brassen und Karauschen, die hier in großen Mengen vorkommen. Der Köderfisch wird an den vermuteten Unterständen angeboten.

Wels: 
Der See hat einen sehr guten Wallerbestand. In der örtlichen Presse wird immer wieder von großen Fängen berichtet. Die erfolgreichsten Monate sind Juli und August. Die Stückgewichte liegen bei  12 bis 20 Pfund. Der verbürgte Rekordfisch stammt aus dem Jahr 1997 und wog 96 Kg. Die Schonzeit geht vom 2.5. bis zum 15.6.  Als Köder werden hier kleine Karauschen oder Blutegel verwendet, manchmal auch Tauwurmbündel.

Zander: 
Der See hat einen guten Zanderbestand. Die erfolgreichste Fangmethode ist der lebende Köderfisch an der Grundangel. Aber auch das Fischen mit Kunstködern ist sehr erfolgreich. Auch tagsüber kann an schattigen Plätzen gefangen werden !!! Ursache hierfür ist das moderbraune, trübe Wasser. 
An Stellen, wo der Waldrand bis an das Seeufer reicht, sind oft gute Unterstände zu finden: Bei überhängenden Büschen und Baumgruppen. Hier lohnt sich ein systematisches Abfischen des Bereichs mit der Spinnrute. Hier kommen die ?Wanderangler? unter den Spinnfischern voll auf ihre Kosten. Als Köder haben sich flachlaufende Spinner in fluourfarben und Wobbler bis 12cm bewährt.
Als Muster sind grelle, kontrastreiche Wobbler z.B. Firetiger für das trübe Wasser bestens geeignet.
Eine besondere Art des Zanders, der Wolgazander ist hier stark vertreten. Charakteristisches Merkmal sind seine fehlenden Fangzähne (?Hundszähne?) und sein deutlich gedrungenerer Körperbau.

Top-Gewässer: 
Der Deseda-See wurde von der ungarischen Angelzeitschrift ?Magyar-Horgasz? zum Top-Gewässer gewählt. Folgende Rekordfänge sind verbürgt:
Karpfen: 22 Kg
Amur:    30 kg
Wels:    96 Kg !!!
Zander:  13 Kg
Hecht: > 10 Kg

Angelshops:
Angelkarten für den Deseda-See erhalten Sie in Kaposfüred beim Angelshop an der Hauptstraße.
Oder in Kaposvar-Toponar im Angelshop nahe der Kirche oder beim Campingplatz.
Die Shops sind mit den notwendigsten Utensilien ausgestattet. Auch Boilies von den gängigsten Markenherstellern sind hier erhältlich. Hier noch ein Tipp: Grundfutter zum Feedern von ungarischen Markenherstellern ist deutlich günstiger zu erhalten als in Deutschland. Wer davon viel benötigt, kann sich hier gut und günstig eindecken.

Bildergalerie: 
Bild 55: Blick vom Südufer auf das gegenüberliegende Ufer nahe bei Szölöhegy. In der Mitte  
             erkennbar ein Ruderboot mit Angler.
Bild 69: Blick auf die Maulwurfsbucht am Südufer des Sees. Charakteristisch ist der starke Bewuchs
             von Buschwerk und Bäumen bis ans Ufer. Hier gibt es gute Unterstände für alle Raubfische.
             Hier ist ein erfolgreiches Ansitzangeln mit Köderfisch möglich. Bestimmt gibt es ein idyllisches 
             Plätzchen in einer Lücke am Ufer.
Bild 76: Blick in Richtung Toponar vom Südufer bei Windstille. Die Wolken spiegeln sich im Wasser.
Bild 77: Eingang der Maulwurfsbucht. Typisch sind die Übergänge von den Bäumen zu den       
             langgezogenen Schilfzonen. Entlang dieser Schilfzonen patroullieren die Karpfen auf ihrer 
             Futtersuche.




Die  Bilder sind zwar nicht nummeriert aber ich hoffe das macht nix.


----------



## Alf Stone (26. November 2004)

*AW: Vorstellung des Deseda -See (Ungarn)*

Scheint ein feines Gewässer zu sein!
Danke für die Infos.


----------



## HD4ever (26. November 2004)

*AW: Vorstellung des Deseda -See (Ungarn)*

für Wallerangler ( und Möchtegern- wie mich  ) bestimmt nen lohnendes Urlaubsziel ! #6


----------

